# MiniS'AES 05/04  Lausanne...



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2004)

Que diriez-vous d'une AES Mini sur Lausanne? Du genre un souper pour se retrouver avec les gens de la région (Suisse romande) qui viennent sur MacGe. Les autres sont bien sûr les bienvenus aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors, à vos dates et restos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fin mai début juin?


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2004)

Tricheur...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tricheur...



Ah bon, pourquoi? Tu peux y venir aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

hum bonne idée


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2004)

Une idée de Cyril au départ, précisons-le. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, faut d'abord trouver une date... Fin mai? Samedi 22 ou 29?

*AES Mini à Lausanne* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-


----------



## bengilli (19 Avril 2004)

Oh hé les suisses on se calme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Z'avez qu'à faire douze AES par semaine aussi ! Ici on bosse vous êtes priés de pas nous dissiper avec vos sauteries


----------



## c-66 (19 Avril 2004)

Une idée de Cyril au départ, précisons-le. Simplement histoire de se faire une bouffe un soir entre amis, rien de grave, z'inquiétez-vous pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, faut d'abord trouver une date... Fin mai ? Vendredi 21 ou 28, Samedi 22 ou 29 ?

*AES Mini à Lausanne* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2004)

Je préférerai un samedi plutôt qu'un vendredi (je bosse en soirée). Mais je peux toujours m'arranger sinon.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- supermoquette st maclou style

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-


----------



## sylko (19 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *AES Mini à Lausanne*
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

Tant qu'il n'y a pas Zendali


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il n'y a pas Zendali



Il est sur le forum lui?...


----------



## simon (19 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *AES Mini à Lausanne*
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien mis a confirmer faudrait juste savoir la date en fait...parce que les mois de mai/juin vont être chargés pour moi


----------



## Mitch (20 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *AES Mini à Lausanne*
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kisco (20 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- supermoquette st maclou style
- Kisco (en fonction de la date)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2004)

Sinon, vous avez quelques idées pour l'endroit? Plutôt sur Lausanne?


----------



## c-66 (20 Avril 2004)

Ben oui, Lausanne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 autrement ce serait pas la "AES Mini à Lausanne"


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, Lausanne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... ouais... merci Cyril.


----------



## molgow (20 Avril 2004)

Hmm.. et vous faites quoi exactement à une AES-mini ?!


----------



## simon (20 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hmm.. et vous faites quoi exactement à une AES-mini ?!



C'est comme les iPod mini...tout petit mais plus d'un tour dans son sac


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (20 Avril 2004)

Et pourquoi pas une AES au Tessin?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2004)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas une AES au Tessin?



Pourquoi pas? Tu lances un sujet?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cet été semble bien pris déjà...


----------



## iMax (23 Avril 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *AES Mini à Lausanne*
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2004)

pas 18 ans pas d'alcool fort


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2004)

Ok, je vous propose deux dates à choix: samedi 22 ou 29 mai. Sinon, vous connaissez un resto sympa sur Lausanne? J'ai un petit faible pour le Java. Et vous?


----------



## loudjena (24 Avril 2004)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
AES Mini à Lausanne 
Je viens, c'est sûr    

- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena

Devrait venir, à confirmer  

- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)

J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :  Faut venir, vous, hein...  

- supermoquette st maclou style
- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- iMax (en fonction de la date (plutôt un samedi soir  ) (j'ai mon anniversaire (18 ans!) le dimanche 23 mai  )

Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? , on vous aime  alors viendez !

Hélas, je ne peux pas venir   
 </pre><hr />


----------



## loudjena (24 Avril 2004)

Ben voilà, encore raté !

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on est à la fois nouibie et un peu neuneu, je capte rien à ce code UBB pour que ça fasse chouette avec des couleurs et tout !
Pfff !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, encore raté !
> 
> Voilà ce qui arrive quand on est à la fois nouibie et un peu neuneu, je capte rien à ce code UBB pour que ça fasse chouette avec des couleurs et tout !
> Pfff !



Pas grave... on a une personne en plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On sera au moins quatre, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas 18 ans pas d'alcool fort



Si...


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2004)

Tout dépend de ce qu'on veut manger.... Y'a plein de pizzerias sympa comme Chez Mario, La Masseria, etc...

Sinon, si on veut manger un bon steak, y'a le Churrasco à la rue de Bourg...

Si on veut manger des crèpes y'a une excellente créperie sous le Gymnase de la Mercerie qui s'appelle la Chandeleur sauf erreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etc...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :  Faut venir, vous, hein...
> 
> - supermoquette st maclou style



Ca fait un moment que j'me tate moi


----------



## loudjena (24 Avril 2004)

Tu veux qu'on t'aide ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on t'aide ?



ouais


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Java



miam t'as de bon goût toi


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> miam t'as de bon goût toi



Miam, merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On dit ok pour le Java? Les autres ne se manifestent pas pour proposer autre chose semblent-ils... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour la date? Samedi 29 (ça m'arrangerait bien)?


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Ouais, le 29, je peux pas le 22, je fais déjà la fête...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Miam, merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour moi c'est ok le 29, le 21 aussi je peux pas y a anti-matière night a neuchatel


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena
- supermoquette st maclou style (je prend l'émoticon 1 et 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- iMax (en fonction de la date (plutôt un samedi soir  ) (j'ai mon anniversaire (18 ans!) le dimanche 23 mai  )
- gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

Je rajoute la date et le lieu.

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au Java.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena
- supermoquette st maclou style


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- iMax (en fonction de la date (plutôt un samedi soir  ) (j'ai mon anniversaire (18 ans!) le dimanche 23 mai  )

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Bien sur, faut que ce soit le soir et non pas à midi ou l'après midi pour moi... Sans quoi, je ne pourrai pas venir....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, faut que ce soit le soir et non pas à midi ou l'après midi pour moi... Sans quoi, je ne pourrai pas venir....



à moins de 18 ans tu peux pas être dans les bars le soir


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, faut que ce soit le soir et non pas à midi ou l'après midi pour moi... Sans quoi, je ne pourrai pas venir....



C'est le soir, mais on peut s'organiser quelque chose dans l'après-midi déjà.


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à moins de 18 ans tu peux pas être dans les bars le soir



Si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais dans les boites, non (officiellement)...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai qu'il y a le Cercle à 50 mètres du Java et qui a une bonne prog' electro


----------



## c-66 (25 Avril 2004)

Parfait pour la date, je viendrais juste pour le repas du soir comme prévu au départ ;-)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

Parfait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon pour l'après-midi, ça tente quelqu'un de se voir vers 14 ou 15 heures? Boire une ou deux bières sur une terrasse par exemple.


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au Java.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena
- supermoquette st maclou style


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- iMax (en fonction de la date (plutôt un samedi soir  ) (j'ai mon anniversaire (18 ans!) le dimanche 23 mai  )
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






---

Bah oui, j'me tâte aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au Java.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena
- supermoquette st maclou style


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> miam t'as de bon goût toi



Et surtout beaucoup d'argent..


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout beaucoup d'argent..



Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça?


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

Le menu le moins cher est à 46.- !!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le menu le moins cher est à 46.- !!



Bon... j'ai proposé le Java qui semblait convenir. C'est très sympa comme resto, et t'es pas obligé de prendre le menu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maintenant si vous avez autre chose à proposer, je vous écoute... mais fin mai va arriver vite, alors faut se décider. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est sûr qu'on peut manger un Kebab dans la rue aussi, ça sera moins cher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_*Le Java en bref...	 *
 Le cadre, dû à un décorateur parisien renommé, reprend l'ambiance des années 30-50, dans un style proche des bistrots du Marais parisien. 

Un grand escalier central réunit les deux étages, entouré d'une magnifique mezzanine qui domine le bar et l'immense miroir central. Au premier, un petit salon-bibliothèque un peu à l'écart permet de boire un verre entre amis sous le regard des ancêtres trônant aux murs. En façade une petite terrasse incite à se prélasser au soleil. A midi et en soirée, on vient pour manger des petits plats exotiques et inventifs, mêlant toutes les inspirations du chef. La carte de vins argentins, chiliens, sud- africains et ... suisses est complétée par une sélection choisie de bières du monde.

L'après-midi, il est agréable de s'y délasser, bouquin à la main et tasse de thé accompagnant une tarte maison. A partir de 22h30, les fins de semaine, le Java, bondé, voit son atmosphère devenir plus électrique, mais toujours dans un esprit relax très agréable._


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

Moins on dépense pour manger, plus on peut dépenser pour boire !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moins on dépense pour manger, plus on peut dépenser pour boire !



C'est sûr que là...


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Hé, j'ai une idée... (sisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

On pourrait aller manger à Vevey, ce qui nous permettrait de profiter du WiFi tout en nous dépaysant de Lausanne...

Et hop, après ça, on va à Lausanne, dans un bar sympa


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

Vevey c'est pas top comme ville... vraiment. Surtout le soir, c'est on ne peut plus glauque.

Mais sinon, j'ai un deuxième choix. Fin mai il commence à faire chaud... Que diriez-vous de la Voile d'Or? Terrasse au bord du lac, sous les arbres...


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

J'adère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que c'est cool la Voile d'Or, réflexion faite...

Et après, zou, on va à l'Amnesia


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vevey c'est pas top comme ville... vraiment. Surtout le soir, c'est on ne peut plus glauque.



C'est bien vrai malheureusement!


----------



## simon (25 Avril 2004)

A première la 29 cela va pas le faire j'ai déjà un gros truc et je peux pas le déplacer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peut-être que j'arriverais à m'éclipser discrétement un moment pour passer pour vous dire bonjour mais pas sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous tiens au courant


----------



## sylko (25 Avril 2004)

Fiouuuu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que de messages!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que le Java. Bof, bof! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa à deux ou trois, mais pour être en équipe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On pourrait se faire une pizza au chalet des Bains. Elles sont excellentes. Et de plus, c'est à deux pas de l'Amnesia.

On peux même se faire une partie de mini-golf ou une partie de pétanque, près des pyramides de Vidy, avant d'aller se bouger le fessier à l'Amnésia.


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Pis un tour en Prius aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pour voir comment ça roule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_En plus, j'aurai mon provisoire d'ici là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'amènerai mon "L" magnétique à tout hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## sylko (25 Avril 2004)

La carrosserie est en aluminium. Le L ne tiendra pas.


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Zut...


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

Il existe aussi des L avec attaches en caoutchouc à appliquer sur la vitre du coffre


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Bah, au fait, je vais en acheter un comme ça, vu qu'un magnétique ne tiendra pas sur notre Espace III


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah, au fait, je vais en acheter un comme ça, vu qu'un magnétique ne tiendra pas sur notre Espace III



Plus sérieusement, je te déconseille vraiment ceux avec vantouses. Il se casse au bout de quelques semaines, j'avais du racheter un magnétique à cause de ça.


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

Ah, ok... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je devrai le scotcher dans l'Espace, mais ce sera OK pour la clio et la 306 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Au fait un "L" magnétique, ça colle aussi sur une Z3 _


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

En fait, au début les vantouses sont extrèmement bien adhérente, et il devient alors difficile d'enlever le L sans arracher le bout de plastique bleu attaché aux vantouses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A la fin, les vantouses ne tiennent plus, et tu te retrouves à le skotcher, alors autant avoir un magnétique. C'est mon avis.

Bon j'arrête de faire dévier ce sujet.

Vous voulez aller à l'Amnesia? je pensais pas qu'une AES c'était pour aller danser dans une disco lausannoise


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez aller à l'Amnesia? je pensais pas qu'une AES c'était pour aller danser dans une disco lausannoise



Bah tu vois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pis bon, ce n'est pas vraiment une AES, mais une AES _mini_


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et après, zou, on va à l'Amnesia


----------



## iMax (26 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Rhôôôôôô.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va au MAD ou au Cercle sinon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Tant qu'on va pas à l'Atelier Volant... _


----------



## loudjena (26 Avril 2004)

* J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein...  _

*- Le Gognol
Bah oui, j'me tâte aussi...  *

'+ 



 _*Do you need any help ?* _


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

oh oh ça commence à ce gâter sérieusement pour moi


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _*Do you need any help ?* _



Mouahaha celle là je m'y attendais pas du tout tiens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## loudjena (26 Avril 2004)

> oh oh ça commence à ce gâter sérieusement pour moi



Ben oui, là, face à LeGognol tu fais pas le poids !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > oh oh ça commence à ce gâter sérieusement pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> Ben oui, là, face à LeGognol tu fais pas le poids !



surtout face à mon boss


----------



## loudjena (26 Avril 2004)

De quoi ? Le Gognol est ton boss ????


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

hum nan, d'aileurs je sais pas  si j'y gagnerais


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) On pourrait se faire une pizza au chalet des Bains. Elles sont excellentes. Et de plus, c'est à deux pas de l'Amnesia. (...)



C'est où le chalet des Bains? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vrai que ça pourrait aussi être sympa. Si on peut se tenir au bord du lac, c'est toujours mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon l'Amnesia après? Ouais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bof quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut voir, faut voir.


----------



## sylko (26 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est où le chalet des Bains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le Chalet des Bains, c'est à Vidy. Je vais préparer un p'tit programme avec plans, photos, etc..

L'Amnésia c'est pour les djeun's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comme je l'ai déjà écrit, il est possible de faire du mini-golf ou de la pétanque dans le coin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Suivant la météo, nous pourrions même organiser une grillade.


----------



## molgow (26 Avril 2004)

Grillade à Vidy!! Ca c'est une bonne idée!!

Et après : tournée des bars de Lausanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bah oui paske la disco...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

grillade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rack d'agneau sauce à la menthe


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au Java.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style

Bon, SuperMoquette passe le week-end avec son boss... On va pas les déranger.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2004)

si ça c'est pas de la délation


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si ça c'est pas de la délation



Cela ne nous regarde pas.


----------



## cartman (27 Avril 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax
- cartman

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style

Bon, SuperMoquette passe le week-end avec son boss... On va pas les déranger.


----------



## loudjena (30 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Oh hé les suisses on se calme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Constatant que les suisses travaillent en moyenne deux heures de plus que les autres européens et estimant qu'ils sont "les coréens de l'Europe" l'Union des syndicats avaient donc déposés une initiative visant à remédier à une telle situation." (http://www.fenetreeurope.com/actu/2001/03/a_539.htm)
Des vraies bêtes de somes, ces suisses


----------



## chagregel (1 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax
- cartman

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, SuperMoquette passe le week-end avec son boss... On va pas les déranger.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Des vraies bêtes de somes, ces suisses



Mais non, mais non...






Bon, je vais me coucher, je dois pointer demain à 7h30


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Des vraies bêtes de somes, ces suisses



alors on dit som*m*e comme le superbe département aqueux* dont je viens et ça vient de 



> L'unité la plus petite était la livre. 280 livres équivalaient à la somme : unité de transport des animaux portant les charges sur leur dos ( d'où le nom de " bête de somme " ). Pour le liquide , la somme était répartie en deux tonneaux placées sur le flanc de l'animal . Une somme pèse l'équivalent de 131 kg .



*ya de l'eau partout : en l'air, au dessus de la terre, dans les étangs, sur tes cheveux et dans tes godasses aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_j'adoooore_





notez bien : je disais juste ça comme ça


----------



## ZePoupi (1 Mai 2004)

Woah he, vous faites une AES sur Lausanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le 29 mai????... Pfffff, faut que je vouaille si je peux passer éventuellement... mais bon, vu qu'il arrive que je bosse parfois le samedi... hum...


----------



## ricchy (1 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Simon
- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax
- cartman
- ricchy

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, SuperMoquette passe le week-end avec son boss... On va pas les déranger.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2004)

chagregel [COLOR=red a dit:
			
		

> * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Cyril
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax
- cartman
- ricchy

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon


Vraiment pas cool mais on m'a une journée interassociation ce samedi 29...font quand même....biiiiiiiiiipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si j'arrive je passerais vous dire bonjour mais vraiment pas sur


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2004)

Je suis de retour... mais je vois que ça n'a pas beaucoup bougé du côté de l'AES Mini de Lausanne.


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de retour... mais je vois que ça n'a pas beaucoup bougé du côté de l'AES Mini de Lausanne.



Tu vas avoir un sacré boulot pour lire tous les posts!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2004)

Alors ça tiens toujours pour le 29? Grillades du côté de Vidy? Chacun amène sa saucisse si j'ose dire?


----------



## c-66 (20 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOlive
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax
- cartman
- ricchy

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


Vraiment pas cool mais on m'a une journée interassociation ce samedi 29...font quand même....biiiiiiiiiipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si j'arrive je passerais vous dire bonjour mais vraiment pas sur


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOlive
- Sylko
- Loudjena


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- iMax
- cartman
- ricchy
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## iMax (20 Mai 2004)

Allez, hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... on sait pas encore exactement où.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- Loudjena
- iMax


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- cartman
- ricchy
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2004)

On pourrait se donner rendez-vous à 14 heures sur la terrasse du Mövenpick à Ouchy. C'est pas le top, mais c'est facile à trouver et on peut aller ailleurs ensuite.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2004)

Je me ferais bien une AES mini en Suisse car j'ai très envie de bouger ces temps-ci! Laissez-moi voir comment je peux me rendre en Suisse assez vite et à quel prix (au départ de Liège, Belgique). Je voudrais aussi savoir quand cette AES est censée se terminer car je dois penser au retour. Si je comprends bien ça commencerait le samedi à 14h?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferais bien une AES mini en Suisse car j'ai très envie de bouger ces temps-ci! Laissez-moi voir comment je peux me rendre en Suisse assez vite et à quel prix (au départ de Liège, Belgique). Je voudrais aussi savoir quand cette AES est censée se terminer car je dois penser au retour. Si je comprends bien ça commencerait le samedi à 14h?



Difficile à dire quand elle se termine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais, c'est une AES Mini et elle ne durera que le samedi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est sympa de venir de Belgique pour une après-midi seulement.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Difficile à dire quand elle se termine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci de ton accueil mais je vais laisser tomber. Je viens de vérifier les possibilités par train et c'est 5 heures de trajet jusque Basel (ou Bern, je ne sais plus). Pas de TGV (ou alors je dois passer par la France, changer, etc... bref, chipoter). Ce n'est pas "rentable" pour une AES mini. Je préfère attendre la prochaine grosse AES. J'en profiterai alors pour passer une semaine en Suisse et faire un détour par l'AES.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2004)

Une petite mise à jour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... Rendez-vous 14 heures, terrasse du MövenPick.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- ricchy

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol
- Sylko

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## sylko (21 Mai 2004)

Non, mais ça va pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... Rendez-vous 14 heures, terrasse du MövenPick.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- ricchy

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## ricchy (21 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... Rendez-vous 14 heures, terrasse du MövenPick.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- ricchy ( si j'arrive après mon shooting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je me drogue pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un shooting photo, je te dis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais ça va pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas tout pigé, Sylko. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as pu te libérer?


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac à Lausanne... Rendez-vous 14 heures, terrasse du MövenPick.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax J'aurai certainement quelques minutes de retard, je sors du boulot à 13h30 et faudra encore que je mange...
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- ricchy ( si j'arrive après mon shooting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je me drogue pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un shooting photo, je te dis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- supermoquette st maclou style
-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2004)

J'ai vu Sylko tout à l'heure. On discuté du lieu de rendez-vous et c'est vrai que le MövenPick c'est pas top. Je connais pour ainsi dire pas cette région de Lausanne (Ouchy, Vidy, les quais). Vous avez d'autres suggestions de lieux rendez-vous?


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2004)

Le Luna Park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, je vois pas...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Changement de lieu de rendez-vous. Chalet des Bains. C'est facile à trouver.


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mai 2004)

Hello

Le Chalet des bains, c'est pas celui qu'on appelle aussi le Ping Pong?!

A +!


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Changement de lieu de rendez-vous. Chalet des Bains. C'est facile à trouver.



Encore un truc...

Pour l'emplacement de la place à grillades... Je crois pas que c'est ça. Moi, je la vois plus loin (plus à gauche). Elle est juste en-dessous du CIO. A moins qu'il y en ait une deuxième que j'ai jamais vue?!

A +!


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mai 2004)

Maintenant, il faut penser un peu plus à l'organisation.

- Chacun prend sa viande (je pense que c'est le plus simple),
- Salade: il faudrait qu'on ait des volontaires pour amener des salades (des propositions)
- Dessert: qqn pour le dessert? Moi, j'aime bien faire les gâteaux au chocolat, les cookies, ou autres
- Grill: il faudrait que qqnn apmène un grill, parce que ceux qui sont à Vidy sont toujours squattés. Comme ça, on est sûr d'avoir une place
- Charbons, allumes-feux, "assiettes" en alu à poser sur le grill (pour pas tout dégueulasser): on aurait aussi besoin de ça
- Torches: étant donné que la place est pas très bien éclairée, si qqn amenait 3 ou 4 torches, ce serait bien.
- Assiettes en cartons, gobelets, services
- Moi, je prends une glacière, histoire que la viande pourisse pas au chaud! Mais il y aura pas de place pour tout le monde, donc si qqn pouvait aussi prendre la sienne!

Voilà!

A + et bon week-end!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, il faut penser un peu plus à l'organisation.
> 
> - Chacun prend sa viande (je pense que c'est le plus simple),
> - Salade: il faudrait qu'on ait des volontaires pour amener des salades (des propositions)
> ...



Quelle organisation, une vraie Suissesse, on se croirait à l'armée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais faut pas flooder, c'est pas bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah ces newbies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ 1400 Réception des participants jusqu'à 1405, passé ce délai les participants ne seront plus admis.
 1420 Commande d'une boisson.
 1430 Réception de la boisson.
 1440 Buvage
 1450 Commande d'une autre boisson pour ceux qui le désirent.
 1510 L'addition svp
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 2200 Rompez

Chaque boisson et aliment sera compté et contrôlé à votre arrivée, de sorte que chacun ait une part égale. Toute substance illégale sera proscrite de la manifestation. Les contrevenants seront amendés, réprimandés sévérement et dénoncés à qui de droit._





En résumé et plus simplement, chacun amène un peu de sa nourriture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On se partagera ensuite. Amènez-donc vos gateaux, salades et ces trucs-là. Pour les torches, faut voir. Vers 21, 22 heures il fait encore jour, après on peut se diriger ailleurs en ville.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2004)

vous me faites saliver juste pour remuer le couteau dans la plaie hein ouais?


----------



## LeSqual (22 Mai 2004)

Etant un grand maître des grillades, je vous assure et soutient Pitchoune dans le faite que les torches sont indispensable!!!!!!! A chaque fois... on fini dans la nuit noir et ya tjs qqn qui ne retrouva pas qqch!

La dernière fois... on s'est éclairé aux allumes feu.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas très écolo et ça pue!






ABE


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Etant un grand maître des grillades



Merci pour ton dévouement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a le grill, donc


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle organisation, une vraie Suissesse, on se croirait à l'armée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
















_


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Mai 2004)

Bonjour!

Alors on a déjà une salade de pâtes (préparée avec beaucoup d'amour par LeSqual) et un gâteau au chocolat (fait par moi).

Bonne journée!


----------



## LeSqual (23 Mai 2004)

Le Maître des grillades ne grille pas comme tous le monde:

Cher iMax.... tu es un petit coquin! tu pensais peut être attraper le grand Maître des grillades si facillement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...!?!?! 

he ben que non! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tant que grand maître des grillades... il est de mon devoir de t'instruire sur ma technique personnel... et tu pourra donner ton avis par la suite.

En générale je viens sur le lieu du crime (pour les saucisses) au environ de 14h. Ce qui pour l'instant colle plutot bien avec notre timing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite je trouve un coin bien ensolleilé (et qui va le rester jusqu'au soir) et y dépose gentillment et avec bpc de souplesse, un doux linge en pur coton de moutonne vierge!

je m'enduit le torse (préalablement épilé) d'huile solaire. Au environ de 17h30 l'huile atteint le 80 degré et je pose ma viande dessus!!!!

Et voilà! donc pas de grill pour le grand Maître des grillades! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ABE.... bisous


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je m'enduit le torse (préalablement épilé) d'huile solaire. Au environ de 17h30 l'huile atteint le 80 degré et je pose ma viande dessus!!!!



Houlà chaud tout ça, je me demande si je vais pas annuler exprès mon week-end de travail là


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Le Maître des grillades ne grille pas comme tous le monde:
> 
> Cher iMax.... tu es un petit coquin! tu pensais peut être attraper le grand Maître des grillades si facillement
> 
> ...



Damned, je ne peux pas venir.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

Donc pour résumer
<ul type="square">[*]Rendez-vous samedi 29 mai au Chalet des Bains, à Vidy, à 14 heures (voir plan plus haut) [/list] 

Les participants, sont, pour l'instant
<ul type="square">[*]WebOliver
[*]Pitchoune 
[*]LeSqual 
[*]iMax 
[*]Loudjena
[*]Sylko
[*]Cartman  [/list]

Encore quelques infos
<ul type="square">[*]LeSqual, Pitchoune et moi nous occupons du grill et des torches pour s'éclairer.
[*]Sylko amène le charbon et les allumes-feu
[*]Il me reste quelques bières belges de l'AES Leysin, je les prendrai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[*]Et si vous avez de la nourriture à partager (gateau, salades, etc.), ça marche aussi
[*]Qui amène les services en plastiques, serviettes?  [/list]

Ai-je oublié quelque chose?


----------



## cartman (25 Mai 2004)

yop,

je vais me charger des couverts, serviettes, sacs poubelles et autres petites bricoles


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

cartman a dit:
			
		

> yop,
> 
> je vais me charger des couverts, serviettes, sacs poubelles et autres petites bricoles



Parfait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'heure du rendez-vous c'est ok pour tout le monde? Où vous pensez que c'est trop tôt? 

C'était 14 heures pour info.

Ils annoncent du beau.


----------



## sylko (25 Mai 2004)

Oh, ça va le chalet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu veux juste qu'on fasse un aller et retour?

Ca sera déjà 15 heures, pour que tout le monde se retrouve!


----------



## cartman (25 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils annoncent du beau.


nickel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pour l'heure, ben fo juste se mettre d'accord quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

cartman a dit:
			
		

> nickel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On reste donc sur 14 heures au Chalet des Bains. Revoici le plan au cas où. 






Je connais pas bien le coin, mais je suppose que c'est pas bien loin de la Voile d'Or / Amnesia.


----------



## cartman (25 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas bien le coin, mais je suppose que c'est pas bien loin de la Voile d'Or / Amnesia.



exact, style au début du chemin, 100m. avant le théatre de vidy


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

Une partie de mini-golf, ça vous tente?


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2004)

Hihihi, pourquoi pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça sera moins fun qu'un Karting, mais bon....


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Mai 2004)

'

I'll be there alors faisez pas les cons.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

Encore des intéressés? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac... Rendez-vous 14 heures, Chalet des Bains à Vidy/Lausanne.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax J'aurai certainement quelques minutes de retard, je sors du boulot à 13h30 et faudra encore que je mange...
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko
- Le Gognol
- Supermoquette qui va peut-être faire un saut


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch (en fonction de la date)
- ricchy ( si j'arrive après mon shooting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je me drogue pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un shooting photo, je te dis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin)


----------



## Mitch (26 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac... Rendez-vous 14 heures, Chalet des Bains à Vidy/Lausanne.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax J'aurai certainement quelques minutes de retard, je sors du boulot à 13h30 et faudra encore que je mange...
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko
- Le Gognol
- Supermoquette qui va peut-être faire un saut
- Mitch (de passage mais je ne resterais certainement pas le soir)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- ricchy ( si j'arrive après mon shooting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je me drogue pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un shooting photo, je te dis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Kisco (en fonction de la date)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin) 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kisco (27 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac... Rendez-vous 14 heures, Chalet des Bains à Vidy/Lausanne.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax J'aurai certainement quelques minutes de retard, je sors du boulot à 13h30 et faudra encore que je mange...
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko
- Le Gognol
- Supermoquette qui va peut-être faire un saut
- Mitch (de passage mais je ne resterais certainement pas le soir)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- ricchy ( si j'arrive après mon shooting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je me drogue pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un shooting photo, je te dis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin) 
- Kisco


----------



## Komac (27 Mai 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac... Rendez-vous 14 heures, Chalet des Bains à Vidy/Lausanne.*
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playaman (27 Mai 2004)

Y'aura des prises pour les ordis, et du wi-fi ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura des prises pour les ordis, et du wi-fi ?



Ouais, sur le grill... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu viens?


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2004)

Je fais un saut, mais seulement si Oupsy vient !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un saut, mais seulement si Oupsy vient !



Vous êtes les bienvenus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les infos sont plus haut.


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2004)

Vendus, je passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai que trois heures d'autonomie (bein comme mon portable).

Je plaisante


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

*AES Mini à Lausanne le samedi 29 mai au bord du lac... Rendez-vous 14 heures, Chalet des Bains à Vidy/Lausanne.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Loudjena
- iMax J'aurai certainement quelques minutes de retard, je sors du boulot à 13h30 et faudra encore que je mange...
- Cartman
- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
- Sylko
- Le Gognol
- Supermoquette qui va peut-être faire un saut
- Mitch (de passage mais je ne resterais certainement pas le soir)
- Playaman qui fait aussi un petit saut

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- ricchy ( si j'arrive après mon shooting) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je me drogue pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un shooting photo, je te dis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





-chagregel supermoquette addicted (trop loin la suisse pour un week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Simon
- Cyril (à priori je peux pas, on fête le départ du frangin) 
- Kisco


----------



## c-66 (29 Mai 2004)

Bon, si tout va bien je passe vous dire bonjour dans un petit moment vu que finalement on fait cette fête de départ en fin d'après-midi. Et si je viens c'est avec une petite surprise...

A toute allure


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2004)

Merde alors, je vais louper l'chef, saloperie de panne


----------



## c-66 (29 Mai 2004)

Bon, je suis passé en vitesse, juste au moment ou Loudjena et Le Gognol arrivaient. Je tenterais de repasser en fin de journée mais sans garantie. Amusez-vous bien, le temps est parfait en plus...


----------



## ricchy (30 Mai 2004)

Je suis passé certes tard, (22h00) mais je suis passé et j'ai vu personne.   
Vous étiez encore là pour certains ?


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2004)

Encor merci à tous, c'était bien sympa   

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## supermoquette.v2 (30 Mai 2004)

Des photos?


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2004)

C'était très sympa, en effet 

Encore merci à Sylko pour m'avoir gentiment laissé essayer sa géniale Prius.... 
Essai concluant, j'en veux une... 

*J'ai mis les photos de l'AES en ligne ici *


----------



## supermoquette.v2 (30 Mai 2004)

J'aime particulièrement celle-là


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2004)

Ah, vi 

C'est un test de bruit de l'EOS, j'aurais du l'enlever... J'ai mis les photos en ligne hier soir en rentrant et j'ai laissé tourner l'upload pendant la nuit...


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2004)

Super Chouette les photos Max !


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2004)

supermoquette.v2 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime particulièrement celle-là



Ce n'est pas tous les jours que DocEvil se rend à une AES, suisse de surcroît !!   

_En tout cas, ça fait plaisir de vour revoir tous, même si WebO a troqué ses lunettes de mickey pour une paire de Matrix... _


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'était très sympa, en effet
> 
> Encore merci à Sylko pour m'avoir gentiment laissé essayer sa géniale Prius....
> Essai concluant, j'en veux une...
> ...



Hello!

Sympas tes photos! Merci!

Bon dimanche et à bientôt!

Sophie


----------



## golf (30 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai mis les photos de l'AES en ligne ici *


Photos superbes, assemblée sympa et magnifique temps sur le Léman...


Tiens, ce coin où vous étiez me rappelle un coin identique sur le lac de Neuchêtel


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

On aura beau dire Le Gognol même à contrejour c'est quand même quelque chose 

*photo ici* 



_Essayez dans la mesure du possible de ne pas mettre de trop grandes images en ligne, merci._


----------



## golf (30 Mai 2004)

Le Gognol, tu as une touche...
Veinard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

Ah tu trouves aussi  

*photo ici* 



_Essayez dans la mesure du possible de ne pas mettre de trop grandes images en ligne, merci._


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2004)

Non, rien...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2004)

Super photo iMax. 

De vrai pro je vous dis, de vrai pro.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

Ben pourtant il avait l'air d'avoir une touche 

Tu as raison de vrais pro  Plus besoin de leçons...


----------



## Balooners (30 Mai 2004)

En effet, elle sont super sympa, 

Dommage, je n'étais pas dispo ce WE, Grenoble - Lausanne ce n'est pas très loin...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2004)

Hello,

Cette AES Mini était bien sympa avec plein de nouvelles têtes. Mais, qui s'occupait de l'organisation, lieu, etc?...   Mais alors, mais alors... pas digne d'une Cyril's Organisation, hmm... 

J'ai quelques photos qui vont suivre prochainement... le temps de développer le film...  

A+


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En effet, elle sont super sympa,
> 
> Dommage, je n'étais pas dispo ce WE, Grenoble - Lausanne ce n'est pas très loin...



 :sick: à qui le dis-tu, en plus j'étais à 500 mètres   

je me promet de me faire modérer à la prochaine


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :sick: à qui le dis-tu, en plus j'étais à 500 mètres    (...)



500 mètres? Au-dessus?... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2004)

bon ok à peine plus


----------



## c-66 (31 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cette AES Mini était bien sympa avec plein de nouvelles têtes. Mais, qui s'occupait de l'organisation, lieu, etc?...   Mais alors, mais alors... pas digne d'une Cyril's Organisation, hmm...



Ouais, je regrette de pas être passé plus longtemps mais bon, difficile de choisir alors j'ai fait un peu des deux  c'était pas mal aussi, même eu droit à un bout de délicieux gâteau au chocolat, dommage que j'aie abusé du dessert au repas d'avant, je pouvais plus rien avaler.

Et LeSqual est vivant après avoir été emasculé par mon chien ?

*photo ici*

Je lui ai envoyé un MP mais pas de réponse, je crains le pire ?

_Essayez dans la mesure du possible de ne pas mettre de trop grandes images en ligne, merci._


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Mai 2004)

Hello Cyril!

Non, non, pas de soucis, il est vivant! Je pense qu'il a pas encore compris comment ça marchait les mp :rateau: . Je lui apprendrai!

Bonne journée!

Sophie


----------



## sylko (31 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ok à peine plus


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2004)

ah ce propose si vous ne connaissiez pas encore...

héhé


----------



## sylko (31 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ce propose si vous ne connaissiez pas encore...
> 
> héhé


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

Voici ma contribution aux photos...


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juin 2004)

'm baaaaaaaaaaack !!!    

Bon alors me voici de retour dans ma chère pollution de Paris, celle où je me sens si bien, où mon allergie aux pollens n'a pas l'occasion de s'exprimer aussi fort que dans cette saloperie de nature à la con qui me donne ce magnifique regard de lapin albinos shooté au cannabis...  Je tiens à remercier à nouveau les "organisateurs" (mouarfmouarfmouarf  ) et toute blague mise à part vous remercier réellement pour votre accueil et votre générosité, remercier iMax pour avoir eu la patience de voir son EOS 300D squaté par moi même toute la journée (j'ai du prendre 90 % de ce qui est en ligne , à noter que 1 % a été pris par son scooter (la photo de groupe )), bref c'était une chouette journée. Ah oui et même si ça n'a rien à voir remercier Benjamin pour ces nouveaux forums dans lesquels je débarque toute juste, un peu déconcertants mais tous mignons. 

'+


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2004)

Tiens, bon anniversaire le Gognol


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, bon anniversaire le Gognol



Pas mieux... 






Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 'm baaaaaaaaaaack !!!
> 
> Bon alors me voici de retour dans ma chère pollution de Paris, celle où je me sens si bien, où mon allergie aux pollens n'a pas l'occasion de s'exprimer aussi fort que dans cette saloperie de nature à la con qui me donne ce magnifique regard de lapin albinos shooté au cannabis...
> '+



Mais pas du tout ça te donne le charme de Marylin à ses meilleurs jours


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma contribution aux photos...



De plus en plus pro.


----------



## loudjena (3 Juin 2004)

Les absents ont manqué l'excellent gateau au chocolat de Pitchoune    :king:


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Les absents ont manqué l'excellent gateau au chocolat de Pitchoune  :king:


Houlalal ouiii, il était terrible celui là  :love: 

Et merci pour mon anniversaire ! 

'+


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2004)

Bon... on «s'organise» une prochaine AES Mini? A Lausanne... Genève... ou ailleurs?


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

J'ai trouvé un truc vachement sympa qu'on pourrait faire dans le cadre d'une AES medium sur un jour...

C'est par ici ​
Je l'ai déjà fait deux fois et c'est vraiment très sympa. De 7 à 77 ans, plusieurs parcours variant selon le niveau de difficulté (ça peut etre très simple comme très hard  :rateau: )

C'est à 1h de route de Lausanne, direction Pontarlier, peu après la frontière.

Après ça, je connais un super resto où on mange très bien 

Ça prendrait un après-midi à un jour suivant ce qu'on fait 

Ce serait quelque chose organisable à court terme donc... Le 11 juillet ?


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Faut Venir à Grenoble vous hein
Z'ê^tes pas loin  :rateau:   


L'AES Mini à Lausanne ayant eu lieu avec succès, nous allons fermer ce fil et les Minis SAES vaudoises prennent le relais


----------

